# AHeadCloud KVM 512MB (NL)



## wlanboy (Sep 8, 2015)

*Provider*: AHeadCloud
*Plan*: KVM 512 MB VPS
*Price*: $19 per year
*Location*: NL

*Purchased*: 07/2015

*Hardware information: (sysinfo of FreeBSD)*


Generated by SysInfo v1.0.1 by Daniel Gerzo

```
System information

Manufacturer: Red Hat
Product Name: KVM

Graphic card information:
vendor='Cirrus Logic'
device='GD 5446'
INFO: Check pciconf(8) for more information.

PCI devices with no driver attached:
[email protected]:0:1:3:	class=0x068000 card=0x11001af4 chip=0x71138086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00

BIOS information

Vendor: Seabios
Version: 0.5.1
Release Date: 01/01/2007
BIOS Revision: 1.0

CPU information

Machine class:	amd64
CPU Model:	QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
No. of Cores:	1
Cores per CPU:	

RAM information

Memory information from dmidecode(8)
Maximum Capacity: 512 MB
Number Of Devices: 1

System memory summary
Total real memory available:	488 MB
Logically used memory:		125 MB
Logically available memory:	362 MB

Swap information
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/vtbd0p3      1048540       0B     1.0G     0%

Operating system information

Operating system release:	FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p16
OS architecture:		amd64
Kernel build dir location:	/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Currently booted kernel:	/boot/kernel/kernel

System uptime:
System is up since Tue Sep 8 14:57:08 2015
 3:37PM  up 41 mins, 1 user, load averages: 0.40, 0.34, 0.27

Process statistics:
36 processes:  1 running, 35 sleeping

Jail related information:
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     *  ***********     **********                    /jails/*********
     *  ***********     **********                    /jails/*********
     *  ***********     **********                    /jails/*********

Storage information

Available hard drives:
cd0: <QEMU QEMU DVD-ROM 0.12> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: Serial Number QM00003
cd0: 16.700MB/s transfers (WDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: cd present [1262221 x 2048 byte records]

Disk usage:
Filesystem             Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/vtbd0p2            23G    3.7G     18G    17%    /

Network information

Currently available network devices:
vtnet0 lo0 lo10 tun0

Current time and date:
Tue Sep  8 15:37:52 CEST 2015
```

*Network:*

traceroute to dvhn.nl (213.136.31.234), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
4 80ge.cr1-br2-br3.smartdc.rtd.i3d.net (188.122.95.81) 4.717 ms 9.017 ms 42.448 ms
5 bit.bit2.nl-ix.net (193.239.116.33) 16.784 ms 3.293 ms 3.238 ms


```
traceroute to theguardian.co.uk (77.91.252.10), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 4  80ge.cr1-br2-br3.smartdc.rtd.i3d.net (188.122.95.81)  2.498 ms  0.257 ms  0.396 ms
 5  ae51.edge4.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.45)  7.659 ms  7.741 ms  7.755 ms
 6  ae-11-51.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.66)  156.706 ms  148.699 ms
    ae51.edge4.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.45)  7.710 ms
 7  ae-11-51.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.66)  128.970 ms  129.662 ms  17.386 ms
 8  GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30)  8.366 ms  8.050 ms  7.956 ms
```


```
traceroute to sueddeutsche.de (85.199.64.88), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 4  80ge.cr1-br2-br3.smartdc.rtd.i3d.net (188.122.95.81)  34.937 ms  9.827 ms  0.943 ms
 5  20ge.fr0-cr1.inxn-1.fra.i3d.net (109.200.218.6)  16.854 ms  18.088 ms  10.649 ms
 6  ec-r7604-hro-01.ediscom.de (80.81.193.73)  28.422 ms  29.010 ms  27.147 ms
 7  212.204.40.54 (212.204.40.54)  227.530 ms  180.280 ms  219.262 ms
 8  212.204.41.194 (212.204.41.194)  34.050 ms  34.573 ms  34.095 ms
```
*What services are running?*


lighttpd
openvpn
cron + phython
sendmail
ruby worker
*Support:*

One ticket to get the latest FreeBSD image.

*Overall experience:*

A snappy vps with a ok network connection.

Update status:



0 minutes of network downtime since the first month.
Uptime of the vps itself is 1 day. I rebooted the server today to check my rc.conf and shutdown the server for 1 day because my pf.conf was not ready yet. 

CPU and I/O are good.

Network is ok for EU connections. Ok for a i3d reseller.

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 9, 2015)

Adding wget:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-09-09 10:52:31--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

/dev/null                           100%[==================================================================>] 100.00M  6.31MB/s   in 16s

2015-09-09 10:52:47 (6.31 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 8, 2015)

Time for an update:





3 days and 43 minutes of network downtime since the last update.


I switched off the vps on 2015-10-09 - so this is not a real downtime.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2015)

2 weeks of downtime. 1 week without any ticket reply.


Control panel just says that host is down...


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 13, 2016)

Provider is dead, see:


https://vpsboard.com/topic/8293-aheadcloud-goes-down-the-deadpool


----------

